# Studded tires for plowing?



## Jshaw999 (Dec 11, 2009)

someone gave me a couple studded snows that will fit my truck. I was wondering if anyone has any experience using them for plowing? I do mostly residential blacktop drives with quite a few hills and thought they might be helpful. Truck does not get much use besides plowing in winter. Thanks
Jshaw999


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

You already got the tires so throw them on. They make a big difference.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't think there is anyone on this site that would say not to use them.. The whole idea about plowing is around traction because 9.9 out 10 time you run out of traction before power. DEFINITELY use them...


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Especially in CT - you guys get the kind of ice that studs are made for. If you got two, I'd put 'em up front.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We have 4 studded snow tires on one of our trucks and they are worth every penny. Once you try them you will never go back to all seasons.


----------

